# أوبريت علامة على الجبين ( الكلمات + الكليب + تحميل mp3)



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*أوبريت ( علامة على الجبين ) 
ترنيم مجموعة من مرنمى الاسكندرية *
*المرنمين /**جاك جمال - يوستينا صابر - كيرلس صبحى - مارى مرقس
هايدى ميخائيل - جورج ناير - مارينا صبحى - مينا ماهر
مارينا جميل - مينا عريان - دولاجى موريس - مينا جبره
امير فايق - ماريان صليب - تامر عادل - باسم فوزى





كلمات الاوبريت 

أب و أم وبيت وأولاد وعيون مش بتنام
اسرة بسيطة عايشة بتحلم بتبص لقدام
و الاحلام مكانتش كبيرة احلامها على القد
حلمها تلقى فى بيتها سلام بس الحلم اتهد

مش جايين علشان نتظلم و نشوف مين غلطان
مش جايين علشان نتحاسب ونشوف مين خسران
جايين بس نوصل صوتنا ده اللى مات انسان
يمكن يبقى اخوك أو ابنك مات وفى قلبه ايمان

لو صوتى على قدى هقوله لو حتى فى ترنيمة
هكتبها و الحنها و أقولها واعزف بدموع عيني
لو هيضيع حقى على الارض ليا انا عندك قيمة
و هموت و صليبك فوق راسي علامة على جبيني


سامحينى يا بلدى لو قلت مش هكدب احساسي
مش راح اقولك انى بحبك طول ما انا بحنى فى راسي
اصلى لو هرفعها هشوف علمك بالالوان
بس الاحمر هيكون غالب والابيض بهتان

و الاسود متحنى فى توبك بس الحنة حداد
وكنيسة بتزف أولادها فى قداس عيد وميلاد
يرضيكي يا بلدى اروح لأمى و اخويا مش جنبى
يرضيكي لما هتسألنى اكدب ولا أخبى 

**لو صوتى على قدى هقوله لو حتى فى ترنيمة
هكتبها و الحنها و أقولها واعزف بدموع عيني
لو هيضيع حقى على الارض ليا انا عندك قيمة
و هموت و صليبك فوق راسي علامة على جبيني

نجع حمادى الكشح وغيرها وبكرة ايه هيجيب
و شباب زى الورد تموت والحق بيغيب
براويز مليانة بالشهدا و على جبينها شريط
اسود بس الشهدا هتفضل و على جبينها صليب

مش هستنى العدل فى أرض سمروا فيها ايديك
حقنا عندك انت يارب و حقنا غالى عليك
ومترضاش بالظلم ياربى ولا الشر يزيد
ومترضاش برضو تسيب حقى خلى الحكم شديد

**لو صوتى على قدى هقوله لو حتى فى ترنيمة
هكتبها و الحنها و أقولها واعزف بدموع عيني
لو هيضيع حقى على الارض ليا انا عندك قيمة
و هموت و صليبك فوق راسي علامة على جبيني

ساكتين بس دموعنا ياربى مش قادرين نداريها
ذنبها ايه طفلة تفتح ضحكتها فى عينيها
و متعرفش انه خلاص مبقاش فى جنبيها
ولا اخت ولا اب و ام تمسك حتى ايديها

عارفين انت يارب حنين واحنا عليك غاليين
صبر ام ضناها فارقها و اب بيبكى حزين
صبر شعب بحاله اتألم تعداده ملايين
شهدا كنيستك زادوا ياربي الشهدا القديسين

**لو صوتى على قدى هقوله لو حتى فى ترنيمة
هكتبها و الحنها و أقولها واعزف بدموع عيني
لو هيضيع حقى على الارض ليا انا عندك قيمة
و هموت و صليبك فوق راسي علامة على جبيني

*
[YOUTUBE]od4ouqCaHJo[/YOUTUBE]
*اوبريت علامه ع الجبين
كلمات / مايكل الديب
الحان / تامر عادل - ماريان سمير - بيتر عادل
توزيع / مايكل بطرس
صولو عود / بيتر عادل
صولو تشيلو / جون سامى
تم التسجيل والمكساج باستوديو 
ماستر ساوند م/جاك جمال

 للتحميل mp3




*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*
ربنا يباركك
 جميل جدا*​​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ترنيمه غايه فى الروعه بنت العذراء
بجد تسلم الأيادى
نستأذنك فى نسخه نحطها فى قسم المرئيات
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> ربنا يباركك
> جميل جدا*​​


*شكرا يا استاذنا على مرورك 
نورت الموضوع 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> ترنيمه غايه فى الروعه بنت العذراء
> بجد تسلم الأيادى
> نستأذنك فى نسخه نحطها فى قسم المرئيات
> ​​


​ *ميرسي خالص ليك يا يسطس 
طبعا أتفضل *​


----------

